# who to use for taxidermy?



## Jim Thompson (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok ok I know this is not a question I would normally be asking since Woody is hands down the finest taxidermist on the planet....BUT he finally put a halt to all the farm animals and exotics I keep wanting to bring him  After the 3 sheep/goats from TX and then next month me and the boys from Southern Backwoods Adventures are going after Axis deer...he said NO MORE funny lookin animals, he sticks to 700 or so deer and a huge number of fish a year.

So...who would you suggest in the metro-north metro area for an Axis mount? website?


----------



## striper commander (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.headstaxidermy.com/ I have heard they do a good job. But rodney baskins gets all my business. I don't think he has a website but he does great work. His business is called baskins taxidermy. He is not far from villa rica and carrollton.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 20, 2007)

Wildlife taxidermy in Lawrenceville.  That;s where I'm taking both elk and stag for dad.   Excellent work and was referred by Woody.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks guys, any more?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 20, 2007)

www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com

Jim, check Andy out....He's right outside of Athens...


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 20, 2007)

You may wanna try some of these, they're located in the Atlanta and below area I think.



www.HighfencesRusTaxidermy.net in Roswell


 www.TamegameTaxidermy. in Macon

or my favorite for pedistal mounts is....  

www.AxisofEvilTaxidermy.com  in Cordele.


----------



## JR (Jun 20, 2007)

Jim, I'm not sure he does exotics, but stop by Crane's, and ask, they do GREAT work, and should be close to you, over in Acworth!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's one in your neck of the woods that looks impressive.

http://www.artistryinature.com/

1934 Scoggins Road
Dallas, GA 30157
(770) 505-9737 
-------------------------------------

I've seen this guys work.
McMICKEN TAXIDERMY
PO Box 200112, Cartersville, GA 30120
770-382-6232


----------



## OLE MOSSY HORNS (Jun 20, 2007)

McMicken has a lot of exotics mounted that you can check out and see his quality.  If I had something out of the ordinary, he would be my first stop.

Just west of I-75 on GA Hwy 20 in Cartersville.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 20, 2007)

David Harper's Taxidermy in Elijay...he does fine work


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll 2nd harper but does he do exotics? Mitches in canton also does great work but dont know about off game lol !!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 21, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Wildlife taxidermy in Lawrenceville.  That;s where I'm taking both elk and stag for dad.   Excellent work and was referred by Woody.



    

Mr. Charles did my Sika and Axis and they turned out Awesome ....... 

770 963 8000 ......


----------



## double b (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently had a beaver mounted by Crane's in Acworth.  I think they do about everything, and he did a great job on the beaver.  I had a deer and ducks mounted by McMicken in Cartersville.  They also do great work and always have some impressive mounts in there.

you can check out cranestaxidermy.com but I do not think McMicken has a website.  They do mount exotics like the axis deer though, I am looking at their price list from 05 as I am typing this and it is listed.


----------



## funboy30189 (Jun 21, 2007)

McMicken in cartersville does everything under the sun. not every day you see a giraffe


----------



## jcbama (Jun 21, 2007)

I got to second the Baskins Taxidermy.  Rodney does a great job and has since I can remember.  He's done every deer on my wall as well as my brother and friends.  His shop is technically in Hickory Level between Carrollton & Villa Rica.  The # is 770-832-2915.


----------



## Jorge (Jun 21, 2007)

You could just stuff it yourself.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Jim, 
Go visit his shop.  Just dropped off an elk and red stag to be done.


----------



## huntfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Jorge said:


> You could just stuff it yourself.



I'll tell your wife about a new way to save money.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 21, 2007)

OLE MOSSY HORNS said:


> McMicken has a lot of exotics mounted that you can check out and see his quality.  If I had something out of the ordinary, he would be my first stop.
> 
> Just west of I-75 on GA Hwy 20 in Cartersville.



That's who I would suggest.  Darryl does excellent work.  He's done 2 deer for me and always has exotics in his shop.  his number is 770-382-6232


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2007)

jcbama said:


> I got to second the Baskins Taxidermy.  Rodney does a great job and has since I can remember.  He's done every deer on my wall as well as my brother and friends.  His shop is technically in Hickory Level between Carrollton & Villa Rica.  The # is 770-832-2915.



Well I am gonna go with a third! You will need to check and make sure he can do them. Rodney is indeed top notch and will do them proud!


----------



## Ol' Red (Jun 21, 2007)

Mcmicken in Cartersville.  They are great.

Red


----------



## JJ's DEER (Jun 21, 2007)

Antler Creations in Lavonia. Hugh Bryant does a great job too. He will mount anything. 706-356-2254


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 21, 2007)

I would use the guy that the place recommends. he will be the one that does many of that game each year and it may be his specialty. you should only take it to someone that turns out alot of them. you don't want your to be the first of the year for him.
JMHO


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 21, 2007)

I WOULD CHECK OUT CRANES IN ACWORTH HE DID MY DEER OR TRY MITCHS IN CANTON 770 479 7004 I WILL LET HIM DO MY NEXT ONE


----------



## tcoker (Jun 21, 2007)

Crane's, tell him Todd Coker sent you, he'll charge double!!!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jun 21, 2007)

My Dad go to Antler Creations Taxidermy 706-356-2254


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 22, 2007)

300mag said:


> http://www.headstaxidermy.com/ I have heard they do a good job.



I think these guys had a booth set up at the Turkey Expo this year in Atl.  They had some REALLY unbelievable mounts displayed.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/bubbas_taxidermy/


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 22, 2007)

Charles watson in lawrenceville.The name of his shop is wildlife taxidermy.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 22, 2007)

Jorge said:


> You could just stuff it yourself.







Good idea Jorge.....I think JT has always wanted to mount his own deer ! 







JT....I known a fine Taxidermy down where I live !!!..............He should have our Turkeys from 06 ready in a couple months !!!..........LOL


----------



## shadow2 (Jun 25, 2007)

McMicken,  i will go with him as well.  He did a great job on my coyote that i shot a two years ago.


----------



## hunter bob (Jun 25, 2007)

*Taxidermy*

You might want to look at Newborn Taxidermy. He does a great job on all animals. He does all of Banks Farms work and does work for Pennington Seeds. He has only bend doing exotics for about 2 years. I have seen them and they look great.
770-786-3350   Ricky Smith, Owner


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> JT....I known a fine Taxidermy down where I live !!!..............He should have our Turkeys from 06 ready in a couple months !!!..........LOL



If only good ol Woody would start stuffing birds we would not have that problem!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cranes in Acworth does great work. They have been my taxidermy of choice for over twenty years. Good bunch of guys and easy to deal with..
JT : You will need to wear your shoes, they have a house cat that might chew those piggies right off....


----------



## Goat (Jun 26, 2007)

Clete is the man.

http://cletestaxidermy.com/


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2007)

Dana Stanford in Roswell.  He also mounts for museums, so he's done "exotics" for a while.  Best bird man I know of.  My last 2 from him:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119452


----------



## 308 WIN (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll second Mitch's in Canton. It's been several years now, but the whitetail he did for me was the finest attention to detail I have ever seen.


----------



## crowe1187 (Jul 2, 2007)

glad to hear all the good talk about McMicken. i work then when not off at school. You owe it to yourself and you kill to atleast stop in and see the amazin showroom(only by request). i would say about 1/4 of our work is exotics and we do over 600 deer a year


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jul 8, 2007)

McMicken in Cartersville did a great job on a deer for me a few years back.  Their display room is probably 14' x 70'  They have experience mounting all kinds of critters.  They are just west of the I-75 on the right.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 9, 2007)

Steve Louis, Palmetto, Ga. He has always done excellent work for me. I have several fish and several Bucks that he mounted for me. All of them are high quality mounts.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 11, 2007)

If anyone from this side of town needs a good taxidermist, Mike Thomas in Social Circle has done great work for me in the past. He does deer, of course, but most small game, waterfowl, turkeys, fish, and even a reptile or two. His prices are the most reasonable I've ever seen, and he pretty much stays on time. Give him a shout!! 770-464-1699


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Jimbo.......*

Check out Kevin Kimsey at Medicine Wolf Taxidermy in Cartersville, www.rafterkk.com or 770-655-8879. He does a truckload of exotics and African game, he does all mine too. Every year I bring him a trailer load back from Texas on the hunts we book and everyone has been very satisified. Great job and a good price.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks again folks...after the fine axis I lowered the boom on I need one for sure now


----------



## mikelogg (Jul 17, 2007)

Rodney Baskins in Hickory Level and Steve Lewis in Palmetto have both done mounts for me,and both do fine work.


----------



## wildbuck23 (Jul 17, 2007)

McMicken in cartersville, before you do anything you should check out his work. I have got to get some good pictures of my mount he did, but here is a picture of the deer I took him and I had lots of offers to do this deer for me.


----------



## bird dog (Jul 17, 2007)

I use Bozeman Taxidermy he is in Ceadertown  770-748-1843.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jul 17, 2007)

300mag said:


> http://www.headstaxidermy.com/ I have heard they do a good job. .



JT....Head does good work....ou in Bremen if I remember correctly.


----------



## crowe1187 (Jul 17, 2007)

i remember when that deer came in... the wildest rack ive ever seen. sure was a pain but it did turn out well. thanks for all of the reccomendations to mcmicken


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jul 23, 2007)

Chris Fortner at Fortner Taxidermy does awesome work. His web is www.fortnertaxidermy.com and his number is 770-480-5241. He is located in Lawrenceville ga. He has great prices and again I think hands down he is the best.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 24, 2007)

while i havent had a critter mounted recently,  wildlife taxidermy had several game animals in the past and i was pleased. I have had deer processed by the taxidermy shop in newborn and they seem to put out good work, ant bad at processing neather.


----------



## potsticker (Jul 24, 2007)

potsticker said:


> while i havent had a critter mounted recently,  wildlife taxidermy had several game animals in the past and i was pleased. I have had deer processed by the taxidermy shop in newborn and they seem to put out good work, ant bad at processing neather.


----------



## Dupree (Aug 2, 2007)

stay away from artistry in nature, and I took two deer to brodericks that he said would be done in may and its august and he said that he hasnt got the hides back from the tanning place. He does great work, but is it worth the wait, I hope to find out soon.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 4, 2007)

J.T. theres a friend of mine in douglas co. that is very good .He used to advertise in the GON his name is Robert Chapman and is a super guy.He will be in the phone book I'm sure.He lives on Hwy 166.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Aug 4, 2007)

As said be Wildlife Taxidermy in Lawrenceville.  They are expensive, but if quality is more important to you they are one of the best.  They do all types of exotic animals.  Whitetail heads were $425 about 3 or 4 years ago.  I am not sure what they are now.  I had one done there that looks great.  I go elsewhere now due to the high price.


----------



## fort20 (Aug 8, 2007)

Charles at Wildlife Taxidermy is great for quality work but if you dont have a huge budget and you dont want it to take a long time to get back then try someone else. Chris at Fortner Taxidermy worked for charles before branching off and he has the eye for it. Good price, reasonable turnaround. fortnertaxidermy.com


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 9, 2007)

north runner in williamson ....wendall hood ....


----------



## deerstand (Aug 11, 2007)

its hard to beat broderick head. you see his work at the buckarama,if im not mistaken his booth has all the lifesize african animals,


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 15, 2007)

chris fortner of lawrencville is the best ive ever used.


----------



## LYNN (Aug 15, 2007)

Bud Jones has mounted about everything including stuff for the Museum  of Natural History, Smithsonian, Longhorn resturants and me. But, God bless Woody for this site. He'll get my next deer or fish.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Aug 15, 2007)

Nugefan said:


> Mr. Charles did my Sika and Axis and they turned out Awesome .......
> 
> 770 963 8000 ......



CHARLES DOES GREAT WORK AND HAS EXPERIENCE IN ALL KINDS OF CRITTERS. HES BEEN IN BUISNESS FOR AT LEAST 18-20 YEARS THAT I KNOW OF.


----------



## JerkBait (Aug 20, 2007)

Check out Fortner Taxidermy for your deer this season. He dropped his price on deer heads this year. Awesome price for and awesome job. He also will give you a deal on an antler/european mount in exchange for your deers cape/hide. Call Chris 770-480-5241


----------



## potsticker (Aug 22, 2007)

charles watson has mounted most of my animals. Its not how the der looks after going out of the shop but what it looks like 25yrs from now, mine look brand new!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 22, 2007)

for those of you talking deer heads, I would never even consider using anyone other than the master himself...Woody.

but he told me to quit shooting farm animals and take my axis to someone else


----------



## dutchman (Aug 22, 2007)

Jorge said:


> You could just stuff it yourself.



He already did that and had to destroy the evidence.

Farm animals.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Aug 23, 2007)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Jim, I'm not sure he does exotics, but stop by Crane's, and ask, they do GREAT work, and should be close to you, over in Acworth!



Crane's does a GREAT job,I just got my turkey back it's awesome.Gobblin on the roost


----------

